# tastatur unter xorg einstellen



## galdasc (15. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Wie kann ich meine Tastatur unter xorg richtig konfigurieren. Bei mir geht zur Zeit die "kleiner/größer" Taste links neben dem y nicht (auch nur unter xorg, in der konsole geht sie). Mir ist bewusst, dass die Konfiguration in /etc/X11/xorg.conf steht, aber ich blicke nicht ganz durch, für was die einzelnen Optionen stehen. 

Ich habe ein IBM Thinkpad 600x, und möchte die eingebaute Tastatur benutzen.

Vielen Dank!

     .Jens ;-)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2005)

Schau mal ob Dir das Programm xorgcfg weiterhilft.


----------



## galdasc (15. Januar 2005)

manchmal ist es doch viel einfacher als man denkt!

Vielen Dank! 

 |Jens


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Januar 2005)

Nichts zu danken. Rechnung kommt


----------

